# Aftermarket Audio



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Your car settings are tied in to the radio. Take that out and you lose those settings. Might also be out any of the warranty that may apply to some electrical issue that could end up from not having the radio. 

Don't let that discourage you though. Scroll down through the threads though. I think there's some that have actually installed something more to their liking. 

I wanted to install the 8 inch with nav. But dealers said nothing they could do.


----------



## soonershane73 (May 2, 2018)

This might be the dumbest thing GM has ever done concerning car audio. I like the car but not if I can't add my subs. Thanks for the advice on the other threads though. I will scroll


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's not just GM. My son's 16 mazda has features integrated in to the radio also.

I'm betting every manufacture has something in the radio these days.


----------



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

I am getting ready to do some upgrades to my 2016 with the 7" base system. Starting with an Audison Bit Ten DSP. I am planning to take a bunch of pics and do a thread on it when I get around to it, but right now the car is in the shop getting a new engine. Broken piston #1 cylinder... hmy:


----------



## Slimgravy (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm doing the bit 10 as well and prob a 5 ch to power stuff.

I have the 7inch and I used the rear door leads to get input to my sub amp for now. I disconnected the rear ones then that gives me full control to blend sub into the front stage. 

Added a component set up front and so far I'm pretty happy. Next up is new 3 Inch mids and fiberglass. ?


----------



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

Slimgravy said:


> I'm doing the bit 10 as well and prob a 5 ch to power stuff.
> I have the 7inch and I used the rear door leads to get input to my sub amp for now. I disconnected the rear ones then that gives me full control to blend sub into the front stage.
> Added a component set up front and so far I'm pretty happy. Next up is new 3 Inch mids and fiberglass. ?


We should compare notes as we get going. I am going to start a thread on mine when I get a little deeper into it. All I have done so far is take the dash apart and splice in to the factory head unit speaker wires with some Stinger Speedwire. I'm going to run that back to the trunk to feed the bit ten. I have some pics and wiring diagram info for when I get the thread going.

I will be running the Bit Ten out to a JBL Club 4505 amp (both mounted under the package tray in the trunk), and then to some Focal 165 components up front in the stock locations, with a 12" Infinity Kappa sub in a sealed box in the trunk.

I have all the hardware sitting on the bench in my shop, but I am having to piecemeal the installation due to life being kinda busy at this time.


----------

